# How fast do you drive?



## streeter (Apr 4, 2009)

Any speed junkies out there??

http://www.viewnews.com/2009/VIEW-Jan-07-Wed-2009/Prime/25977097.html

I have attended a few of these races and they are awesome!!!

P.S. This is legal...LOL.


----------



## streeter (Apr 4, 2009)

Thought I would post this video link.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VZ3t1W_aYG0&feature=related


----------



## spacemule (Apr 6, 2009)

This is a better video:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vs0C1HQgT8E


----------



## mattmc2003 (Apr 6, 2009)

I've rode to 148, but the fastest i've drove is 138. Been 130 or so a bunch of times.


----------



## Jumper (Apr 6, 2009)

Got my mother's '93 RX 7 to 236 km/hour once on the 401 before I ran out of road and courage, about 141 mph. Top speed was supposed to be 250 km/hr


More recently I have a video I took of me driving a Volvo 1.4 litre turbo diesel wagon into Frankfurt on the way to the airport last April, I am doing a little more than 200 km/hr, about 125 mph on the autobahn and I have to get out of the way as someone in a silver Bimmer leaves me standing still as they pass.

Despite the above, I do not drive fast here, no speeding tickets since 92, and both those were out of country, Jaskson Hole, Wy and someplace near Saltzburg Austria.


----------



## rngrchad (Apr 6, 2009)

130.

My friend dropped off his Suzuki GSXR 600R on my 17th birthday. WOW.
I'm so glad I no longer have any desire to go fast on-road. Driving a big truck everyday made me see all the idiots, all the wrecks, the deaths, the accidents...it made me realize the road is the most dangerous place on earth.


----------



## John D (Apr 6, 2009)

I used to go too fast,had my Honda CBR 1000F to 159mph many times,my 12 sec Iroc to 150+,and even my bros Caddy CTS-V to over 155 once.I have slowed down quite a bit,and the silver state classic looks cool,but i have no interest in racing in it.It must be sponsored by OPEC,wide open for 90+ miles,lol.


----------



## slinger (Apr 6, 2009)

140 on my '83 V45 Magna


----------



## ozzy42 (Apr 7, 2009)

I like speeding this way.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Rjz1AiLlHo

Actualy between circle track racing,and driving a big truck,it made me grow up a lot ,as far as doing dumb stuff on the streets.Stuff happens very fast,,,,faster then you realize.


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Apr 7, 2009)

Went 176mph on a ZX636 and was passed by a buddy doing 194mph on a ZX10, that was scary. During a closed course track day I had a 90mph high side crash on that 636 and walked away with no broken bones, lucky!!!!

I had my needle buried on the SS before many times, around 155mph. Ran my bro's old '01 Vette up to 164mph. Ran a 350Z up to 130-ish. Been [email protected] in the 1/4 mile in a Chevy powered buttstang.

Speed is addictive.


----------



## rb_in_va (Apr 7, 2009)

I've only been to 110 or so. These day I won't even approach that speed unless I get into amateur track racing. I've always wanted to do that. The Nevada race sounds like fun!


----------



## JONSEREDFAN6069 (Apr 7, 2009)

216mph on my 03 hayabussa. fastest i've ever been on asphault. scarred the :censored: outa me. cant waite to bring it out again this summer.


----------



## windthrown (Apr 7, 2009)

I buried my 300ZX speedo many times. That was at 140, and I still had many revs left until redline in 5th gear. So we estimate it at about 160 MPH. I had Z rated tires on that car rated at 160 though. Need good tires to go that fast. They are not cheap. In California I drove at 85 all the time, on Highway 85. "Honsetly officer, I thought that the speed limit was 85!" 

Used to be that in this state (Orygun), when I was a kid, there were no speed limits on the open highways and freeways. Basic speed law. Same as in Montana today. In Nevada, there were no posted speed limits anywhere at all. Then came the double nickle federal BS speed limit law (I would like to know where in the constitution speed limits are mentioned?) and that ended the high speed limits on the open roads in the west. Though out here in the west, some states have posted speed limits of 75, 80 and even 85 MPH. Orygun is a slow speed limit state now. Some governor here was a doctor, and decided that everyone needs to drive slow to spare lives that he would have to otherwise sew back up in surgery. Wonder if that dented his practice? The max speed limit here is 65 now. Its 55 and 60 in most cities, even on the freeways. WA seems to be lowering the freeway limits as well in the cities. CA is 70 on most open freeways, 65 in cities, 55 over bridges and stuff.


----------



## Ironbark (Apr 7, 2009)

62 mph....... on a pushbike :censored:


----------



## breymeyerfam (Apr 7, 2009)

175 on a R1
160 2000 camaro ss


----------



## ericjeeper (Apr 7, 2009)

*heck you guys are talking on dry pavement.*

I have been over 120 on snowy icy conditions..


----------



## John D (Apr 7, 2009)

ericjeeper said:


> I have been over 120 on snowy icy conditions..



So have I on snowmobiles:greenchainsaw:


----------



## Raymond (Apr 7, 2009)

I had to give that up, cops never found the humor in it. 
Now I have a spotless driving record, with "so called" cheap insurance. 
Maybe I'm getting old but I find that cool now days. :dunno:


----------



## dingeryote (Apr 8, 2009)

John D said:


> So have I on snowmobiles:greenchainsaw:



80+ on a frozen lake..and two wheels with no brakes.

The speedo on my Ducati Monster pegs out at 140.
Have had her well past, and to the point just hanging on is difficult.

Not smart, but ya gotta pick your spot and do it, and get it out of the system once in a while.

Thankfully I'm getting older and only get the itch once every couple of years.
Used to be every other stoplight when I was a bulletproof kid.

With plaster and stitches, comes wisdom.

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## clutch25 (Apr 8, 2009)

140 as a passenger in a Vette.

Probably that fast or better in a buddies Porche.

Toyota Tacoma-105mph governed, hit that pulling a trailer all the time. I get impatient on the open road.

Best time over distance is 189 miles in 1 hour and 55 minutes. I do that trip in 2 hours flat all the time and that is pulling a trailer.

Or about 73 shown on the speedo on this! Running a quad...


----------



## stihlboy (Apr 12, 2009)

i hit 180+ on my way to snellings house i really think it was too fast i made the 183 mile trip in 1hour 12 mins


----------



## rb_in_va (Apr 12, 2009)

clutch25 said:


>



clutch25,
Where is this?


----------



## streeter (Apr 12, 2009)

I thought this would be a dead thread! I thought I was the only one that liked speed
For me, I have been to...
1. Car, 160 mph
2. Boat, 105 mph. Confirmed by gps....other times felt faster.
3. Motorcycle, 123 mph, old azz GPZ 750 turbo.
4. Laydown skate board, 67 mph.
5. Snowmobile, Speedo said 147 range, Turboed wildcat, I am guessing closer to 105-110 range.

I was at Bonneville last year (08) and went real fast (over 200) scared the crap out of me cause, driving on salt at those speeds was like driving on ice!! I actually kissed my own arse good bye when we spun out ( I was passanger).

I am trying to talk my wife into doing 

http://www.bullrun.com/ 

I am trying


----------



## clutch25 (Apr 13, 2009)

rb_in_va said:


> clutch25,
> Where is this?




Pikes Peak, looking down from Devils Playground. Right outside of CO Springs CO.


----------

